# parts question!



## cumminsmannow (Feb 12, 2009)

I have a few parts that I got a few years back from my grandpas barn before we sold the farm. I have no idea what they are for or what they are worth. I just figured I might ask you guys before I threw them out. the one looks like it could be spendy but I know nothing... here they are:

jd # AR84565 it is an air cleaner cover.
jd# RE43025 or RW20547 it is some kind of radar speed sensor thing, it has a white dome and a huge bracket that it bolts to and a wiring harness with it. 
jd# AE46645 it looks like some kind of gear case it has splined shafts coming out of both ends. 


I know I am new here but this seemed like the best place to ask. 
Thanks in advance.. even if someone knew what they fit it would be a hige help!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

You can look up the price or value of the parts new on the John Deere Parts website but to find out what they fit on, you will probably have to call the part department at your local Deere dealer. 

https://jdparts.deere.com/servlet/com.deere.u90.jdparts.view.publicservlets.HomeUnsigned


----------



## cumminsmannow (Feb 12, 2009)

I did a few searches on there and came up with nothing. 

I was thinking of calling my local jd dealer but haven't gotten to it yet.


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

On Deere.com there is a place to search a part # to see what it fits on.


----------

